
Who killed Ashraf Marwan, described as the 20th century’s greatest spy? - Thevet
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/sep/15/who-killed-20th-centurys-greatest-spy-ashraf-marwan
======
secfirstmd
Had the pleasure of being taught by Ahron Bregman (the lecturer mentioned in
the piece) in King's College.

I always thought there was something about the death and investigation that
didn't fit well. That area is covered in London by CCTV etc, the fact that the
investigation didn't really go anywhere is strange.

On the face of it, I and many other Bregman students thought Israel was the
most likely immediate candidate for the killing - but doing it in London and
in such a high-profile way didn't really seem like their modus operandi (plus
the description of "Middle Eastern looking men" on the balcony wouldn't really
fit with a "kidon" team sent to kill him). Also his actions had been known for
years by Israel, so why do it now?

Marwan was clearly playing so many sides and involved with so much intrique
that there were many who might have wanted him dead.

Also, i'm sure there are probably many other people who might be deemed worthy
of a the "20th Century's greatest spy"

~~~
saljam
> but doing it in London and in such a high-profile way didn't really seem
> like their modus operandi

They carried out the Dubai murders in a high-profile hotel also covered with
CCTV, with fake British, German, and Australian passports. I wouldn't put this
past their "modus operandi".

~~~
junto
One of my favourite Mossad stories just for its pure audacity was the
Cherbourg Project:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherbourg_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherbourg_Project)

~~~
confluence
Mossad always seems to run the craziest ops because of a lack of ability to
project significant power in foreign lands.

------
bsaul
So the guy most famous act was that he helped israelis win a war against
egypt, and people still wonder if his killers are egyptians or israelis ?

~~~
erlichmen
Its more complicated than that, during the 73 war he pass wrong (false?)
information that Egypt is not going to attack Israel, up until today it is
unclear (read argued by the intel community) if he was a double agent or that
he was caught and Egypt decide to feed him false information to pass to the
Israel without him knowing.

------
thewhitetulip
if he was the greatest spy then how does everyone know about him?

EDIT: Oh i am foolish, I know this guy, have read a book

------
Mikhail_Edoshin
The real 20th century greatest spy? :)

